# new foreigner :-) greetings from germany



## PeaVey (Aug 21, 2008)

hi everone,

I'm a brandnew member of haunt forum and, if maybe my posts won't be very informative, I'm sure they are funny to read for you as my english is gruesome 

I'm a nearly 42 years old mother of 2 girls, have 5 cats, 2 rats and people say I'm a little bit crazy.
Well, I don' think so, but halloween isn't very popular in germany yet.

We decorate our apartment for my birthday at 12.10. and then keep the decoration untouched until christmas 

I cannot say that I have a - what you call - 'haunt'

We live at the 3rd floor and nobody wants to come up all that hundreds of stairs 

but people who come to my party have to bear my little surprises 

okay, that's it for the moment ... if you like, I can show you some pictures of my 'projects' ... have a nice day ... PeaVey


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

hello Peavey...don't even bother to ask...we definitley want to see your pictures! 

Welcome to hauntforum!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to our forum! We are glad to have you!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Peavey! Would love to see some pics.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

5 cats and only 2 rats? What happened to the other 3 rats? Cats? Just Kidding. Welcome, and yes we love pics of parties.


----------



## PeaVey (Aug 21, 2008)

BoysinBoo said:


> 5 cats and only 2 rats? What happened to the other 3 rats? Cats? Just Kidding. Welcome, and yes we love pics of parties.


:smoking: you should ask: what happend to the other 5 cats 

thank you @ll!

I have to charge my battery, but if you like to, you can have a look at my homepage - at my 40th birthday we had a pirate's Party :xbones:

http://www.lulupeal.de/song.htm

I built a cave in my livingroom - that was hard work but looked cool


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Peavy...Wie gehts! I know a klein bisschen deutsch. 
(hope I spelled that right)
Your party looked like a lot of fun.
Nice shark head..LOL
Nice cave effect too.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Willkommen, Peavey! Hope that works, the other German word I know is *bier! *


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome--pics hell ya


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello PeaVey....Herzlich willkommen in unseren kleinen schreckhaften Teil der Lieblingsplatz-Welt. Sie werden viele große Menschen und Ideen hier finden.Zeigen Sie uns aller bitte Ihrer Lieblingsplatz-Fotographien.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome, nice job on the party decor. Can't wait to see this years party.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard! You'll fit in perfectly here.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
Its always a frightfullly good time here


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome PeaVey!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## PeaVey (Aug 21, 2008)

good morning - it's 7:30 in the morning and I miss my holiday 

@Lilly, mir gehts gut! Danke! (and everything's spelled right  )

@dynoflyer, I think you already know the most important words in german! With _willkommen_ and _Bier_ you are able to survive here 

@bleece, your german is great - where did you learn that?

and to all the others:
thank you so much for your sencerely welcome (don't know if thats the right wording, I looked up in LEO-dictionary







)

Oh, a little story concerning the shark: at picture no 266 and 267 at the preview ( 148 and 149 when you open the large pic) one of my guests put his head too far in the shraks mouth and he sticked to the teeths..it was really hard work to get him out as the teeth were very sharp 

is there a way to upload pictures from my computer and insert them here? ... I have to find out...will be back soon with some pics...zoom zoom


----------



## PeaVey (Aug 21, 2008)

here we go:
my really brand-new-anywhere-breaker (I don't know, how to place him: at the ground, wall or roof - I will decide later)


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome. cool breaker dude.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Peavey


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome PeaVey, glad to here someone is spreading the Halloween cheer (or is it fear?) over on your side of the pond.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome, so whats the haunting scene like in Germany?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Willkommen, Peavy!


----------



## PeaVey (Aug 21, 2008)

Tyler said:


> Hello and welcome, so whats the haunting scene like in Germany?


oops, didn't look at that thread for long time 









sorry for the late reply!

But, to say it in short words: there is NO haunting scene in Germany 

that's the sad plain truth.

There are a few people, who put a window-color-witch or pumpkin in the window and that's it.

I'm a halloween-pioneer but my virus is contaminous :smoking:

And I have to confess that I'm very very very jealous when I see, which stores and stuff you have 

If it wouldn't be so expensive to ship to Germany, I would order tons of stuff.

So, I would like to show you our building site aka living room


----------



## GruselWusel (Sep 8, 2008)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!

Aber das wir in Deutschland keine Haunt-Scene haben, stimmt so nicht.

Schau mal auf www.haunted-germany.de :jol:

Liebe Grüsse Tom


----------



## PeaVey (Aug 21, 2008)

GruselWusel said:


> Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!
> 
> Aber das wir in Deutschland keine Haunt-Scene haben, stimmt so nicht.
> 
> ...




Adresse nicht gefunden

Der Server unter www.haunted-germany.de konnte nicht gefunden werden.

aber mal ehrlich: wir sind Entwicklungsland, oder?


----------



## GruselWusel (Sep 8, 2008)

vergiss das minus.....


hauntedgermany.de *grins*


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Don't be jealous of the store bought stuff that we have here. What you are making is as good if not better. And frankly, I may go to look at it and maybe buy some little stuff to use for material for another project, but you can make better stuff on your own. Just go to the how-to lists and see what you llike.
http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## PeaVey (Aug 21, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> Don't be jealous of the store bought stuff that we have here. What you are making is as good if not better. And frankly, I may go to look at it and maybe buy some little stuff to use for material for another project, but you can make better stuff on your own. Just go to the how-to lists and see what you llike.
> http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


Bone Dancer, you make my day


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey PeaVey...Your living room looks really good...I love the big ghoul and the walls...I think It's great that you are interested in Halloween...Please keep working and showing us your projects.
By the way, I know almost no German, but I do know how to find a translation web site.


----------

